# Nightingale



## mz_tl

I've always loved circa 2013 (and prior) Givenchy's Nightingale in goatskin, silver hardware. I found one in the re-sale market in pretty good condition. It's almost as if it's a collector's item? 
Would you go for it?


----------



## ayanna

mz_tl said:


> I've always loved circa 2013 (and prior) Givenchy's Nightingale in goatskin, silver hardware. I found one in the re-sale market in pretty good condition. It's almost as if it's a collector's item?
> Would you go for it?


I love my nightingale. It’s big floppy and unstructured but not hobo style.


----------



## Happyish

One of the most comfortable, user-friendly bags I've ever owned. I recommend it.


----------



## Shah Gali

mz_tl said:


> I've always loved circa 2013 (and prior) Givenchy's Nightingale in goatskin, silver hardware. I found one in the re-sale market in pretty good condition. It's almost as if it's a collector's item?
> Would you go for it?


Did you end up getting it? I have a nightingale from 2017 - Its kept its shape and I approve of it till date. But not sure which one you liked- share pics please if you purchased.


----------

